# Season Pass Pause



## LosAngelesSports (Aug 15, 2006)

I think this would be a great option, to be able to pause a season pass. When i go on vacation for two weeks, i rather pause the Simpsons season pass for example, so that so many older episodes wont be recorded, rather than delete each on one by one in the To Do List. I dont think it would be that difficult to add.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I like that idea. Would also be nice if you had the choice of pausing indefinately or pausing for a set number of days. That way you could have it resume the SP's a day or two before you get back home.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Why pause a Season Pass? Isn't the idea to record everything (multiple airings such as the Simpsons notwithstanding)? 

If you are concerned about space, have you thought about upgrading the hard drive? Or if you have a wireless network, have you thought about offloading you recordings and burning to DVD?


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I've wanted to pause season passes many times. Usually it's low-priority programs when I'm going to be out of town for an extended period of time. I leave the high-priority program's season passes alone. To do this today I have to manually delete each occurrence from the to-do list. Would be much easier to just pause the SP.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

You can do things like set the SP to Keep At Most One Episode, then it won't fill up the NPL even if it keeps recording. KAM 1 and Keep Until I Delete would freeze it after one recording.


----------

